
Alex Payne — One Year In Portland - sahillavingia
http://al3x.net/2011/05/26/one-year-in-portland.html
======
mannylee1
I first met Portland when attending JSConf this year. The city is simply
amazing.

It's relatively cheap, its residents seem very pleasant, its street are well
laid out, it's biker friendly, it's in a beautiful area, it has great food (
loved all the food trucks ), it's youthful, it's walkable, it has great public
transportation, it has a grassroots feel to it, it has a great tech vibe to
it, it has great neighborhoods, it has great shopping, it seems unpretentious,
etc, etc...

Ever since I left, I've seriously thought about moving there.

~~~
rbranson
... and so many spoiled white kids.

------
johnwyles
Wow, all those words and yet nothing really was said. I think all the
microbrew and coffee shop amateur poetry nights in Portland have finally
settled in.

------
dshep
+1 for Portland

